# January 2017 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

January 2017

1. Snow in August (DTB) as of 1/1/17 on page 90
2. The Kind Worth Killing (audiobook) as of 1/1/17 on page 43, completed 1/7/17, 341 pages read
3. The Rise and Fall of the Great Powers (audiobook) began 1/7/17, completed 1/22/17, 416 pages read
4. Under the Harrow (audiobook) began 1/22/17, completed 1/25/17, 240 pages read
5. The Boston Girl (audiobook) began 1/25/17, completed 1/28/17, 336 pages read
6. The Woman in Cabin 10 (audiobook), began 1/28/17, completed 1/31/17, 352 pages read

January 2017 Pages Read:  1685
January 2017 Books Read:  5
2017 Pages Read:  1685
2017 Books Read:  5


----------

